# changement carte mere G4?



## shetiff (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un mac G4 800MHz et je voudrai le passer à 1.25GHz.
Savez vous si je peux changer le proc ou si je dois absolument changer la CM


----------



## shetiff (7 Octobre 2007)

youhou? ya quelqu'un?
j'ai essay&#233; de trouver le processeur en d&#233;montant mon mac mais, oh grande surprise!!!, je ne l'ai pas trouv&#233;. mais je voudrai au moins savoir si il est integr&#233; &#224; la CM, histoire de pas en acheter une pour rien...

Si vous avez la moindre id&#233;e n'h&#233;sitez pas parsque la je suis hors jeu
(au fait, sauriez vous &#224; quoi servent les 2 prises qui sont sous le premier cache en dessous???)


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2007)

Le proc est sous le radiateur  Soit il est soud&#233;, et tu ne peux pas y toucher, soit il est sur une carte fille (je pencherais pour cette configuration si tu parles d'un G4 Quicksilver) et alors tu peux la changer. Il existe diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les de cartes acc&#233;l&#233;ratrices, par exemple celle-ci; mais franchement vu l'investissement, fais bien tes comptes avant d'investir. Un bon mac mini r&#233;cent est bien plus performant, donc si tu n'as pas besoin des ports PCI ...


----------



## shetiff (8 Octobre 2007)

Merci c'est cool, en fait c'est pour upgrader le mac d'un pote pour noel et je pense que le coup de la carte acceleratrice est un bon plan si j'en trouve &#224; pas chere(genre sur ebay).

Merci a+


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

Mmmmouais, g&#233;n&#233;ralement, &#231;a vaut quand m&#234;me un petit paquet de fric ces trucs l&#224;... 


Surtout que bon, pour rester sur du G4 &#224; l'heure actuelle... chuis pas s&#251;r que &#231;a vaille franchement le coup


----------

